# Quel type de pâte thermique pour changer la RAM sur un G4?



## double-clic (12 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

je vais prochainement changer ma barrette de SODIMM sur mon Imac G4 [modèle Tournesol], j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait mettre impérativement de la pâte thermique également en faisant la manip'..

Ce que je ne sais pas c'est si la manip' nécessite des précautions particulières et s'il faut un modèle ou une marque de pâte spéciale?

Merci pour vos infos!

:]


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

double-clic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je vais prochainement changer ma barrette de SODIMM sur mon Imac G4 [modèle Tournesol], j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait mettre impérativement de la pâte thermique également en faisant la manip'..
> 
> ...



Euh la sodim, c'est celle qui est accessible facilement, pas besoin de pâte thermique, tu parles alors probablement de la 2e barrette, de la sdram.


----------



## double-clic (12 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi la SODIMM, ça n'est pas de la SD Ram?
Non parce que celle que j'ai achetée sur Ebay était mentionnée Kingston SODIMM SD-Ram PC 133..

Pour info, l'image de la barrette ici:

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=10/28414543218.jpg&s=x10

Par contre, j'espère que c'est une 144 broches, maintenant que j'y pense, j'espère que j'aurais pas fait une co****** [au pire je la revendrai].

Merci des infos!

:]


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

post effac&#233;...


----------



## double-clic (12 Octobre 2005)

Mon Imac c'est le G4 800, avec l'écran panoramique..
Merde, j'étais persuadé que c'était la 144 broche pour le démontage facile..

Je suis manuel mais pour le coup, j'hésite à tout démonter t'en penses quoi?

La manip' est hard? Y'aurait des tutoriaux en images dès fois?

Merci


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

double-clic a dit:
			
		

> Mon Imac c'est le G4 800, avec l'&#233;cran panoramique..
> Merde, j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que c'&#233;tait la 144 broche pour le d&#233;montage facile..
> 
> Je suis manuel mais pour le coup, j'h&#233;site &#224; tout d&#233;monter t'en penses quoi?
> ...




Excuse moi, je me suis embrouill&#233;, tu as raison, la barrette accessible c'est la 144 pin sodim pc 133, donc pas besoin de p&#226;te thermique, tu peux y aller, via la trappe, en 2 minutes c'est fait 


ps : en fait j'ai bon depuis le d&#233;but mais je me suis embrouill&#233; dans le 3e post


----------



## double-clic (12 Octobre 2005)

Cool, me voila rassuré.. C'est tout ce qui compte! Et peu importe si la France avait perdu ce soir contre Chypre!!!

Merci pour tes infos!


----------

